# Topics > Artificial neural networks > Machine learning, deep learning >  CaffeOnSpark, artificial intelligence engine for researchers, developers and competitors, Yahoo Inc., Sunnyvale, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Yahoo Inc.

github.com/yahoo/CaffeOnSpark

----------

